
Escape the firewall with SSH, SOCKS, and PuTTY - 11031a
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/93106-escaping-the-firewall-with-an-ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-and-putty
======
waffle_ss
Or just install Cygwin or Copssh and do `ssh -D 8080 user@remote`. Better yet,
ditch Windows

~~~
LukeShu
That's what they did, but with PuTTY. Open PuTTY, type in the remotehost,
click the tunneling option, hit D, type port 8080. (then be prompted for
username/password).

The rest of the article is explaining why it works, and setting up SSHD on the
remote host, (or, acquiring a remote host) which you assume has already been
done.

